

This API doesn't exist outside this article? - walkon
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa741307(v=VS.85).aspx#1

======
gkoberger
This is from 2009. The doc still exists, and the API still does not. But who
cares; a workaround was posted and everything is working as it should.

That being said, documentation is really, really hard -- especially when you
have thousands and thousands of pages. Unfortunately, things get out of sync.
I just want to know how it managed a 4/10.

------
mmastrac
It's a cute comment, but the answer is in there. I don't think Microsoft is
highly motivated to update some of this ancient IE embedding lore:

    
    
        hr = pDoc->QueryInterface(__uuidof(IServiceProvider),
                                  (void **)&spServiceProvider);
    
        hr = spServiceProvider->QueryService(__uuidof(ITimerService),
                                             &spTimerService);
    
        hr = spTimerService->CreateTimer(NULL, ppTimer);
    

(did someone at MSFT see this HN post today and update the comment?)

~~~
INTPenis
> (did someone at MSFT see this HN post today and update the comment?)

Wouldn't be the first time, when it was revealed on HN that the website for
Monster Truck Madness was still up it was taken down shortly after.

~~~
untog
That was all over the net, not just HN. I suspect it got a ton of unexpected
traffic and it was brought to the attention of someone who didn't want it
hanging around as a liability.

------
snarfy
If you are using COM you should already know how to instantiate an object from
it's UUID. That's all the provided example code is doing. It's not outrageous
for the author to assume as much from the reader. It's basic COM 101.

------
magic_haze
I'm confused, what is the context here? The comment is humorous, but the
microsoft rep did reply back with (what seems like) working code. In 2009.

Also, why does one need the MSHTML Timer API these days?

------
ginko
On a somewhat related note:

Starting with version 2.0 the OpenGL spec requires the implementation of
perlin noise functions noise{1,2,3,4}.

However there's no major OpenGL vendor that implements this. In most cases the
noise functions just return 0.

[http://www.opengl.org/sdk/docs/manglsl/xhtml/noise.xml](http://www.opengl.org/sdk/docs/manglsl/xhtml/noise.xml)

------
isaacb
4 out of 10 rated this helpful

------
wirrbel
I sometimes have the impression that msdn articles are from time to time
depublicized and some information is taken offline either under management
directions or just lost in migration. Its quite amazing that CodeProject is
more useful than the docs of a company like Microsoft, who actually sells MS
visual studio for money.

~~~
pjmlp
It is no impression.

When management decided to go full .NET, it was very hard to find out Win32
stuff, nowadays lots of it are back again with the "going native" change of
wind.

However, most of the documentation related to Win16, Win32s and game libraries
like WinG are now gone.

They are not the only ones, though. I don't find any longer many of the Apple
documents from the early Mac OS X days.

Or the commercial UNIX documentation pages that used to be quite easy to find
in the late 90's.

